# Loose dogs are making our walks horrendous



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

I am not sure how to handle this situation. My dog is a rescue lurcher and she doesnt really like many dogs, she is fine walking past them when they are on a lead or dont bother her (i.e if they just run past) but frequently dogs run up to her sniffing, barking and couple have attacked her, which makes her very defensive and she then goes for them right back. I ask owner to hold their dogs collar sometimes so we can go past, sometimes they do, sometimes they just start being abusive. I warn them that my dog may snap at their if they come too close. I warn them for their dogs benefit but still I get @it should have a muzzle on' shouted at me even though its their dog thats going for my dog who is just minding her own business! I have even had to separate a loose dog from my dog along the canal with my foot as the owner just watched it attacking my dog. I am going to end up getting bitten if this continues or my dog is. All we want to do is go for nice runs and walks together and just the thought of it now makes me incredibly anxious because of these irresponsible people. A friend suggested carrying a water pistol to spray the offending dog with to make it stop and go away. Does anyone have any ideas, this is causing me a lot of stress every time we go out unless we stick to main roads which is no fun for anyone!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there nowhere else you can walk, I dont think you should have to but it sounds like there are a lot of irresponsible dog owners where you have been walking.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks, yes as I say i can stick to main roads which is where we sometimes go but there's are lots of canal routes and riverside paths round near where I live and it is such a shame to have to stick to urban areas. It depends how brave i am feeling as to where we go. Never had a dog before and wondered if there was some way of dealing the problem rather than avoiding all the nice walks and runs. :001_smile:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

If your dog is on a leash and their dog is loose then your dog is under control according to the law and their's is not.

My suggestion would be to invest in a nice long straight stick. You can pick these up in most local forests and they are reasonably cheap.

You are not going to hit the other dog at all, you just use the stick/staff and your body to block the encroaching dog to keep yourself between your's and their's.

Not every dog will tollerate every other dog, there will always be a few that a dog just doesn't like so going on that very dog should be muzzled but if every dog was under controll be it trained or on leash then there is no issue.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

sades said:


> thanks, yes as I say i can stick to main roads which is where we sometimes go but there's are lots of canal routes and riverside paths round near where I live and it is such a shame to have to stick to urban areas. It depends how brave i am feeling as to where we go. Never had a dog before and wondered if there was some way of dealing the problem rather than avoiding all the nice walks and runs. :001_smile:


Where abouts are you by the way?


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in Lancaster, thanks for the replies. A stick may be a good choice.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

All that I can think of is training your girl so she isnt so worried about off lead dogs (maybe walking with calmer off lead dogs who wont bother her) but that wont help her with aggressive off lead dogs, my dogs are a bit bigger and theres two of them so they dont really get attacked but Im disgusted with the owners who are allowing their dogs to harrass your girl.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks yes, I have walked her with my sisters lurcher who was off the lead and they were fine because he didn't harass her, he just gave her some space. She's been locked up in rescue for a year and half so its probably what shes used to, defending herself. And yes I am disgusted by some of these owners too. But they just don't think about anyone else. I always thank people who hold their dogs while we go past, I like to be friendly and say 'Hi' when walking and running with her, not end up having rows! Its horrible. Will make an effort to get friends with quite dogs to walk with us, anythings worth a go.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

sades said:


> I'm in Lancaster, thanks for the replies. A stick may be a good choice.


Lancaster City Council are currently carrying out a consultation with residents with a view with setting up various Dog Control Orders. They plan on setting up "no dog zones", areas where dogs must be on leads and tackling dog mess. If you think this may help in your situation (or indeed in the broader sense) then they are accepting views from the public up to 11th May.

Lancaster City Council • Dog Control Orders - Have your say

The above aside, the law is on our side if your dog is on lead and the other is not. The offending dog does not even have to make contact with you or your dog to be classed as "dangerously out of control". All it needs to do at minimum is act in manner that makes you worried you may get injured. That is covered by the Dangerous Dogs Act Section 3, regardless of breeds involved.

Or in your case where your dog has been attacked, you have a case for civil action under Dogs Act 1871.

You could report any off lead dogs that cause you worry, to your local dog warden. It depends on the details of what you are reporting, and indeed how reactive your dog warden is about what is done. Also if any previous reports have been received will have an impact on the response the dog warden gives your report.

However if you keep on reporting, they will soon be pushed into at least checking out the areas concerned and making their own investigations.

Plus should anything happen in the future, where an off lead dog does cause an injury of a serious nature to either a human or another dog, you will be able to say "I did report the problem". They in no way would be able to say "We were not aware that the area had problems with off lead dogs."

You have the right to walk where ever you want without the fear that you or your dog may get injured in any way. Don't let certain people take that right away from you.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for this information. I have seen signs up about this on the canal and have written to give my opinions, and say how pleased I am that this is happening and that i feel strongly that it is a good thing, my worry is that these people will not follow it. I have already had one of my friends have a go at me because I agree with it and he thinks his dog should be able to run around and jump on any dog that comes past. 
I will contact the local dog warden with my views, thats a good idea. I am not sure how they will ever enforce this though as they wont know who it is you are reporting, people are unlikely to give their names etc to me. I suppose just time and place so they can maybe look around those areas for people who do this. My dog has been attacked twice on the canal now, it really needs to stop. 

Just have to hope it gets better, and yes it makes me really cross that I feel I cant take my dog in to Williamsons park which is a gorgeous place to go, because of all the loose badly controlled dogs. Thank you. Best wishes.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

How rude of anyone to say any dog should be muzzled if its not their dog how do they know? Any dog will fight back if a dog attacks them. I'd be reluctant to muzzle any dog for 2 reasons 1 because it can't protect itself if something attacks it and 2 because it makes people think they are aggressive. Even I am wary if I see a dog with a muzzle on.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

sades said:


> Thank you for this information. I have seen signs up about this on the canal and have written to give my opinions, and say how pleased I am that this is happening and that i feel strongly that it is a good thing, my worry is that these people will not follow it. I have already had one of my friends have a go at me because I agree with it and he thinks his dog should be able to run around and jump on any dog that comes past.
> I will contact the local dog warden with my views, thats a good idea. I am not sure how they will ever enforce this though as they wont know who it is you are reporting, people are unlikely to give their names etc to me. I suppose just time and place so they can maybe look around those areas for people who do this. My dog has been attacked twice on the canal now, it really needs to stop.
> 
> Just have to hope it gets better, and yes it makes me really cross that I feel I cant take my dog in to Williamsons park which is a gorgeous place to go, because of all the loose badly controlled dogs. Thank you. Best wishes.


Even a call saying "This morning I had dealing with an man in his 30's walking his (enter breed here)", is enough. You never know but 2 days before your call or the day after yours, someone else may ring up and go "I have just felt scared/fearful due to the behaviour of an off lead (enter breed here) who was being walked by a man I would say is 30-40".

Eventually the DW should be pushed into investigating the manner. This could be something like popping along to the area concerned and looking out for a man with a dog who fits the description. They should then have a word with that owner and explain what could happen in the future. Or if alot of reports have been received look into taking the matter further.

As I said in my last post, alot hinges on how reactive etc your local dog warden is.

Either way should anything serious happen in the future, involving someone who fits the description of someone you have reported. You will be able to sit back with a clear conscience knowing you reported it. It was the council who possibily ignored it or did not take it further if indeed the circumstances meant they could of. As said they will not have a clear conscience, you will. 

The enforcing of the upcoming DCO's again hinges on how responsive your dog warden is.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Are there any otehr areas you can walk that's not urban but not the canal? We often walk along the canal and the problem I find is that because the tow paths are narrow, when you pass there is nowhere to go. Zimba is usually offlead but I put him on if someone has an onlead dog or there are fishermen etc. 

I had to pass a Mal the other day and although Zimba and the Mal were on leads, there was still a bit of handbags from the Mal as we had to go so close.

It is rude of the other owners and I'm not saying you shouldn't walk there, just thinking of alternatives to make things more relaxed in the circumstances.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

koolchick said:


> How rude of anyone to say any dog should be muzzled if its not their dog how do they know? Any dog will fight back if a dog attacks them. I'd be reluctant to muzzle any dog for 2 reasons 1 because it can't protect itself if something attacks it and 2 because it makes people think they are aggressive. Even I am wary if I see a dog with a muzzle on.


Yeah I know, I wont muzzle her because she no threat to anyone, shes a loving dog and really friendly, thats whats so annoying about this. the woman in question actually screamed at me across the park because I'd asked her to get her dog away before mine bit it!


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Polimba said:


> Are there any otehr areas you can walk that's not urban but not the canal? We often walk along the canal and the problem I find is that because the tow paths are narrow, when you pass there is nowhere to go. Zimba is usually offlead but I put him on if someone has an onlead dog or there are fishermen etc.
> 
> I had to pass a Mal the other day and although Zimba and the Mal were on leads, there was still a bit of handbags from the Mal as we had to go so close.
> 
> It is rude of the other owners and I'm not saying you shouldn't walk there, just thinking of alternatives to make things more relaxed in the circumstances.


Thanks, to be honest a lot of dogs are loose in many areas, we do take different route if we see a dog ahead like we did this morning though...a giant german shephard running round a bit of grass.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Even a call saying "This morning I had dealing with an man in his 30's walking his (enter breed here)", is enough. You never know but 2 days before your call or the day after yours, someone else may ring up and go "I have just felt scared/fearful due to the behaviour of an off lead (enter breed here) who was being walked by a man I would say is 30-40".
> 
> Eventually the DW should be pushed into investigating the manner. This could be something like popping along to the area concerned and looking out for a man with a dog who fits the description. They should then have a word with that owner and explain what could happen in the future. Or if alot of reports have been received look into taking the matter further.
> 
> ...


Thanks, have just emailed the dog warden for advice and to explain the situation, thank for your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> Lancaster City Council are currently carrying out a consultation with residents with a view with setting up various Dog Control Orders. They plan on setting up "no dog zones", areas where dogs must be on leads and tackling dog mess. If you think this may help in your situation (or indeed in the broader sense) then they are accepting views from the public up to 11th May.


While I can appreciate why this would be help the OP, it seems such an overreaction to penalize those with well-behaved, good dogs. A walk on lead just isn't the same - If you have a very well-behaved dog with excellent recall, that stays away from other dogs, why should you lose the ability to walk them like that?

Why is it always the good owners that are penalized for the idiots?  :


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> While I can appreciate why this would be help the OP, it seems such an overreaction to penalize those with well-behaved, good dogs. A walk on lead just isn't the same - If you have a very well-behaved dog with excellent recall, that stays away from other dogs, why should you lose the ability to walk them like that?
> 
> Why is it always the good owners that are penalized for the idiots?  :


Lancaster can only playing catch up with what many local councils already have in force, setting up no dog zones, having on lead areas and dealing with dog mess. it will only be in certain areas of the borough (as per other LA's).

So the choice of areas to walk off lead will not be greatly reduced. In fact the places earmarked are areas were common sense says they should be leashed anyway, i.e near highways and cyclepaths and a playing field.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with you but to be honest there seems to be very few dogs who do have excellent recall when around other dogs, there are some definitely, and I have always thanked the owners. But so many people say their dogs are well behaved and they just arnt around other dogs. At the end of the day this is to protect all dogs and all owners. There are lots of fields etc where people are still free to let dogs off leads, just not in places where people or other dogs can be harmed.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

And I do think its slightly better for a good owner to be penalised than for a good owner to be attacked...its just to protect everyone. Nobody should worry about taking their dog out for a walk.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

You know what, I completely sympathise with you. One of mine is not the most dog-friendly - she just doesn't play and she doesn't want to know other dogs. She lives to work and that's it.

I should be happy in that when she has her "pet-head" on (i.e. collar on, just going for a walk with my other dog) she's usually ok unless another strange dog gets a bit too over-friendly. However, when she knows she working (i.e. game bag out, collar off, ), she _really_ doesn't have time for other dogs...and makes it VERY clear.

Why do some idiot owners think that when they see her sitting in the middle of a field waiting for instruction that that's an invitation to let their dog off the lead to come say "hello"??!! Christ it makes me LIVID. I usually warn them saying that my dog doesn't want to play, but the other owner will invariably come out with something along the lines of "oh, it's ok, my dog's friendly", or "he just wants to say hello", or "isn't your dog well trained!" (then why the hell are you letting your dog mess about here when you can clearly see we're training??!!). They usually make a sharpish exit after my dog's had her say in the matter.

Apologies for the rant, but I've had it happen again just this morning: I was out training at 5.30am (yes, that early just to ensure no one else was about!) when I saw a man and his dog walking the circumferance of the field. He was quite far away so I thought it would be fine to send my dog back for a long distance retrieve. Unbelievably, he then started jogging towards my dog...and then let his dog off the lead!! My dog completely blanked the idiot man and his dog, ran right past them, picked the dummy and came back to me. By this time the man and his dog were quite near so I warned him saying that my dog would have a go if his dog came any closer. What do you think his response was? :cursing:

After my dog had completely hand-bagged his, the man had the cheek to say that my dog should be on a lead! What the HELL?!! There is a reason I am out there at 5.30 in the morning, I WARNED you that my dog doesn't play, you could CLEARLY see that we were training...and yet you thought it would be a good idea to let your lump of a dog off his lead to play with mine??!!! Aaaarghhhh!!!!!

Aahh...feel so much better that I've ranted that out.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

What i dislike is dogs off leads with no recall... i own a couple of Akita's & for obvious reasons they are kept on leads.

It pi55es me right off when people do not call their dogs back & i always say straight up if it comes near it will bet snapped at... simples


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

I just don't understand this phenomenon of actively encouraging your dog to play with strangers' dogs on walks!

You let your dog off the lead so that they can have a proper romp around, less strain on the dog from walking on lead and you yourself can walk more leasurely. It shouldn't really involve other dogs and people (unless of course you are walking together), in my opinion. If you want your dog to have a nice play with another dog, you take it to see some one you know and who has a dog that plays well with yours.

Fair enough if you stop to have a chat, the dogs might say hello. But if some one purposefully came walking up to me, I'd feel very uncomfortable. (Cause that's just odd.)


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Instead of having to avoid areas, if you are not restricted time wise till your dog has settled could you walk at different times. Round where I live most people seem to walk their dogs at around the same time of day so its fairly easy to go outside the standard times and have a peaceful walk


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Barkley Star said:


> I just don't understand this phenomenon of actively encouraging your dog to play with strangers' dogs on walks!
> 
> You let your dog off the lead so that they can have a proper romp around, less strain on the dog from walking on lead and you yourself can walk more leasurely. It shouldn't really involve other dogs and people (unless of course you are walking together), in my opinion. If you want your dog to have a nice play with another dog, you take it to see some one you know and who has a dog that plays well with yours.
> 
> Fair enough if you stop to have a chat, the dogs might say hello. But if some one purposefully came walking up to me, I'd feel very uncomfortable. (Cause that's just odd.)


My thoughts precisely. My dogs have their doggy friends whom get on well, all dogs feel comfortable with each other and so they can socialise and play safely. Other than that, I dont allow my dogs to interact with others, there is absolutely no need for them to do so. I want their focus on me, not other dogs. I think if you actively encourage your dog to greet others and allow them to socialise whenever they want, you are on a slippery slope to having a dog you cant control.

I have a dog who simply wants to be left alone, at best he likes a quick, polite greeting, and then to move on. He will not tolerate bad manners in other dogs or boisterous behaviour. And, like shamykebab's dog, if he is training or working, God help any dog who interferes!
I have developed eyes in the back of my head and tend to spot other people/dogs before they spot me. I have also developed keen ears so if I hear anybody calling their dog, even if I cannot see them, I get mine into heel. Most of the time my dogs are nicely under control when the other person comes round the corner, gets caught off guard and then struggles to stop their dog approaching. Then, with my dogs at my side, i'm in a position to step in front of them and block the other dog. If the other dog gets shouted at, at least I know my dogs arent at fault. Sometimes it doesnt work and you have to get rid of the nuisance dog yourself.

Having recently attended a training course by one of the world's best trainers who is also heavily involved in court cases against dogs, I have come away with some knowledge. Since dogs come under the law of property, if you can honestly say you felt your dog's safety was at risk, you can do whatever you see fit to protect your dog and stop 'out of control' dogs coming over to yours. 
Also, since councils have a duty of care, you can complain about nuisance dogs, and ask them to lodge your call as an official complaint. You can then ask how many more complaints have been filed against the same dog. If it's 2 then the dog warden has a legal obligation to prosecute the owner. Many people think nothing can be done about dog on dog attacks but it can if you make sure you file the complaint with the dog warden.


----------



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope this does one day get resolved, I would love to take my dog out for a nice walk just us 2 and not have strange dogs approaching Dodge, just because your lucky enough to have a social dog doesnt mean everyone else does, today on our walk I cross over the road a waiting a few minutes to let a boxer past a few minutes later back comes boxer minus his owner... then the dog got a smacked bum...    from the owner - surely this means nothing to the dog??

I get fed up of said conversation :

dog approaches my dog walking to heel, on or off lead depends where we are
I ask owner to call it back
"oo its OK he is friendly"
me "thats great but mine isnt"
"oo" and the dirty looks that go with that

I took on a rescue dog and work hard to try and get him over his fear - just wish fellow owners would reaslise this :glare:

I still think some sort of government/council drive to have leads/collars/jackets colour coded with your dogs temperament is needed
Green for go
Yellow for caution
Red for leave me the hell alone... lol


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an orange collar for Flynn which is embroidered with the letters 'NO DOGS' but it's not effective if the owner isnt close enough to read. Mind you, he did wear it at training once and somebody asked me what it meant...Try bringing your dog over and you'll see :001_rolleyes:

I think i'm going to buy one of those DINOS t-shirts which says 'my dog needs space' or something similar.


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's actually quite a good idea. They tie red ribbons round the tails of horses at shows and sometimes dairy cattle that are prone to kicking.


----------



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I have an orange collar for Flynn which is embroidered with the letters 'NO DOGS' but it's not effective if the owner isnt close enough to read. Mind you, he did wear it at training once and somebody asked me what it meant...Try bringing your dog over and you'll see :001_rolleyes:
> 
> I think i'm going to buy one of those DINOS t-shirts which says 'my dog needs space' or something similar.


He he he!
I think it needs some sort of drive behind it, advertising the fact what its all about, rescue centres could sell and advertise them to all potential owners, somehow get adverts on telly, actually advertise them to help everyone, not just other dogs but kids that run up to stroke dogs should be made aware from a young age... etc

It needs a big force behind it but i've no idead where to start.

if i were to approach another dog with a red collar i would even think of taking a different route if possible to avoid the confrontation.

Ooo how i wish it was so simple!!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I suppose the added complication is just general coloured dog collars. Jed wears a red Rogz collar but isnt a danger.

But I agree, some kind of colour coded system is an excellent idea. Failing that, I wish people would just use COMMON SENSE!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> I suppose the added complication is just general coloured dog collars. Jed wears a red Rogz collar but isnt a danger.
> 
> But I agree, some kind of colour coded system is an excellent idea. Failing that, I wish people would just use COMMON SENSE!!


The colour coded system relies on people to use it and use it responsibly though although I like the idea. Firstly you would have to actually encourage many owners around here to put a collar on their dog, then trust that they would 'grade' their dog correctly - I meet an unfriendly lab regularly that charges up barking and growling who has an owner that insists he is friendly but 'protecting his pack' - even when he has taken a bit of a chunk out of the odd dog here so I know he would be graded 'green' by his owner.

So many people don't care enough to employ simple etiquette when walking their dogs, never mind get to grips with anything else!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I do feel for you, many people on the forum seem to have the same problem and it really seems to slow down a dogs rehabilitation. 
We are lucky most people around here have on lead dogs or most have good recall. 
With Elsie though we did find it useful to go to dog classes. She was terrified when she started barking at everyone but weekly sessions helped her associate the other dogs with getting treats. By the time they were doing recall and one at a time they were off lead she was ok. It was good because all the dogs had to behave around her.
We built on it by carrying high value treats on walk and whenever she looked at another dog/horse she get a treat. 
We have a great park near us where is only on lead it's a bit further out but worth it for the socialisation. 
Very best of luck with the rehabilitation it takes time but you'll get there x


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The colour coded system relies on people to use it and use it responsibly though although I like the idea.* Firstly you would have to actually encourage many owners around here to put a collar on their dog, *then trust that they would 'grade' their dog correctly - I meet an unfriendly lab regularly that charges up barking and growling who has an owner that insists he is friendly but 'protecting his pack' - even when he has taken a bit of a chunk out of the odd dog here so I know he would be graded 'green' by his owner.
> 
> So many people don't care enough to employ simple etiquette when walking their dogs, never mind get to grips with anything else!


Oh yes, forgot that little hurdle! Reminds me of the man I saw yesterday walking his dog with no collar, he wasnt even carrying a collar or lead to put on it just in case


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sades said:


> I am not sure how to handle this situation. My dog is a rescue lurcher and she doesnt really like many dogs, she is fine walking past them when they are on a lead or dont bother her (i.e if they just run past) but frequently dogs run up to her sniffing, barking and couple have attacked her, which makes her very defensive and she then goes for them right back. I ask owner to hold their dogs collar sometimes so we can go past, sometimes they do, sometimes they just start being abusive. I warn them that my dog may snap at their if they come too close. I warn them for their dogs benefit but still I get @it should have a muzzle on' shouted at me even though its their dog thats going for my dog who is just minding her own business! I have even had to separate a loose dog from my dog along the canal with my foot as the owner just watched it attacking my dog. I am going to end up getting bitten if this continues or my dog is. All we want to do is go for nice runs and walks together and just the thought of it now makes me incredibly anxious because of these irresponsible people. A friend suggested carrying a water pistol to spray the offending dog with to make it stop and go away. Does anyone have any ideas, this is causing me a lot of stress every time we go out unless we stick to main roads which is no fun for anyone!





sades said:


> Thank you for this information. I have seen signs up about this on the canal and have written to give my opinions, and say how pleased I am that this is happening and that i feel strongly that it is a good thing, my worry is that these people will not follow it. I have already had one of my friends have a go at me because I agree with it and he thinks his dog should be able to run around and jump on any dog that comes past.
> I will contact the local dog warden with my views, thats a good idea. I am not sure how they will ever enforce this though as they wont know who it is you are reporting, people are unlikely to give their names etc to me. I suppose just time and place so they can maybe look around those areas for people who do this. My dog has been attacked twice on the canal now, it really needs to stop.
> 
> Just have to hope it gets better, and yes it makes me really cross that I feel I cant take my dog in to Williamsons park which is a gorgeous place to go, because of all the loose badly controlled dogs. Thank you. Best wishes.


I'm in Lancaster too, but have a very different experience of local dog walking. I've encountered a (very) few badly behaved dogs in Williamson's Park, but I can't remember any that stand out - most dogs there are fine and it's a nice and relaxed place for off-lead exercise. I was there this evening, met a few nice dogs saying hi to a new beagle puppy, out there for his second walk.

Apart from Williamson's Park, Barton Road fields, that field between Picadilly and Ashton Road, and Rylands Park, there are plenty of footpaths around the edges of town where you rarely meet anyone with a dog. An Ordnance Survey map shows them all. There are some on-lead-only parks in Morecambe (Regent Road Park, Happy Mount Park). The canal can be tricky if you have a nervous dog as the path is narrow, but there are times when it's very quiet and if you use the section to the southern end of town towards Galgate you get more well-behaved, middle-class dogs - but you'll need your wellies.

You mention your anxiety more than once, and your dog's defensiveness. These stresses will feed off each other, and if your dog is on lead she will react differently than if she has the option of running away to avoid problematic encounters.

You say she's your first dog. To give you more confidence with her, and to show her that being around other dogs can be safe and fun, you could join us in the Lune Valley Dog Traing Club CLASSES.

Feel free to pm me if I can help at all.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I'm in Lancaster too, but have a very different experience of local dog walking. I've encountered a (very) few badly behaved dogs in Williamson's Park, but I can't remember any that stand out - most dogs there are fine and it's a nice and relaxed place for off-lead exercise. I was there this evening, met a few nice dogs saying hi to a new beagle puppy, out there for his second walk.
> 
> Apart from Williamson's Park, Barton Road fields, that field between Picadilly and Ashton Road, and Rylands Park, there are plenty of footpaths around the edges of town where you rarely meet anyone with a dog. An Ordnance Survey map shows them all. There are some on-lead-only parks in Morecambe (Regent Road Park, Happy Mount Park). The canal can be tricky if you have a nervous dog as the path is narrow, but there are times when it's very quiet and if you use the section to the southern end of town towards Galgate you get more well-behaved, middle-class dogs - but you'll need your wellies.
> 
> ...


Yes I ran from Glasson dock on the canal to Lancaster and it was problem free. Thanks for your reply. As I saw she has only been attacked twice, but I think twice is too many times. Both times I had asked owners to get their dogs away, both times they did nothing whilst I was left to try to separate them. Yes I am nervous, I have never had a dog before and when dogs come running up I dont like it. Not just because I worry that one of us are going to get attacked but I also worry about her biting another dog.

She is very defensive, the animal care warned me that she is not good with other dogs which wants me to keep her away from them for now. So to me a dog is badly behaved if it does not recall back to its owner. And to me, dogs who dont come back when shouted should be on a lead for everyone's sake including their own. A few times I have asked someone to call their dog back and its just jumped around my dog sniffing it etc, I know its excited and wants to play but it still makes me anxious as I know if it doesn't leave her alone very soon it will get bitten. I have had chats with people out on walks who's dogs have been on a lead and she has just sat there and not bothered, it is only if they go for her whether its to say Hi or attack her.

I think owners should respect the fact that when another owners says please could you keep you dog away as she is nervous and doesn't like it and may bite, they should respect that you are warning them for their own dogs sake for a reason. But many don't, many just think 'my dog is well behaved' and is just being friendly! But its not about their dog, they are lucky if their dog is friendly, mine unfortunately due to no fault of her own is not. I don't know what happened to her in previous experiences...she is a loving dog who just wants cuddles and walks and to be left alone to go for runs with me. and I think she deserves it.

Thank you for your offer of help, may take you up on that as you are close by, maybe dog classes would help both of us...although I'd be worried about dogs coming too close!! You are right, I am anxious, very but I wasn't a couple of months ago when I got her, that's only started because of all the bad walking experiences I have had in that short time. I now plan my route, walk and run early or late in the day or stick to main roads. I would love her to be sociable but at the moment she just isn't.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I'm in Lancaster too, but have a very different experience of local dog walking. I've encountered a (very) few badly behaved dogs in Williamson's Park, but I can't remember any that stand out - most dogs there are fine and it's a nice and relaxed place for off-lead exercise. I was there this evening, met a few nice dogs saying hi to a new beagle puppy, out there for his second walk.
> 
> Apart from Williamson's Park, Barton Road fields, that field between Picadilly and Ashton Road, and Rylands Park, there are plenty of footpaths around the edges of town where you rarely meet anyone with a dog. An Ordnance Survey map shows them all. There are some on-lead-only parks in Morecambe (Regent Road Park, Happy Mount Park). The canal can be tricky if you have a nervous dog as the path is narrow, but there are times when it's very quiet and if you use the section to the southern end of town towards Galgate you get more well-behaved, middle-class dogs - but you'll need your wellies.
> 
> ...


I forgot to ask, do you run these classes? May look them up. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Howl said:


> I do feel for you, many people on the forum seem to have the same problem and it really seems to slow down a dogs rehabilitation.
> We are lucky most people around here have on lead dogs or most have good recall.
> With Elsie though we did find it useful to go to dog classes. She was terrified when she started barking at everyone but weekly sessions helped her associate the other dogs with getting treats. By the time they were doing recall and one at a time they were off lead she was ok. It was good because all the dogs had to behave around her.
> We built on it by carrying high value treats on walk and whenever she looked at another dog/horse she get a treat.
> ...


Many thanks for your advice and thoughts, I think dog classes are worth a go, I will be really nervous about there being a brawl but I'm sure the trainers know how to handle these things! My dog is pretty strong. :001_smile:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This seems to be happening an awful lot with members of this forum. We meet a dog sometimes, I think it is a beardie cross but not sure, who is afraid of big dogs and runs off when he sees mine. This makes it extremely hard for the owner, as he then has to go after him.

The first time I saw him his dog was tearing off in the other direction and I asked what the problem was. When he told me his dog was afraid of mine, I put them both of leads and walked them in the other direction so that his dog would come back to him. It is no great hardship, is it? Once he had got him safely out of the way, I could let them off again.

Now when I see him we automatically go the other way. 

All I can suggest is that you walk yours at some ungodly hour when no one else is about, which you shouldn't have to do. In your place I would keep a careful eye open for off lead dogs and get between yours and any oncoming dogs if possible. However, if you are nervous, that nervousness is going to relay to your own dog and make him worse.

Classes are a good idea to get him used to them.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> We meet a dog sometimes, I think it is a beardie cross but not sure, who is afraid of big dogs and runs off when he sees mine. This makes it extremely hard for the owner, as he then has to go after him.
> 
> The first time I saw him his dog was tearing off in the other direction and I asked what the problem was. When he told me his dog was afraid of mine, I put them both of leads and walked them in the other direction so that his dog would come back to him. It is no great hardship, is it? Once he had got him safely out of the way, I could let them off again.
> 
> Now when I see him we automatically go the other way.


Just wanted to say what a lovely, considerate dog owner you are .

There used to be a woman who would walk her huge young wolfhound on the moor near my house late in the evenings. I came across her quite a few times; she told me that she would only venture out with her dog when she thought there wouldn't be many dog walkers about, seeing as not only dogs but PEOPLE were scared of her dog!

He was a lovely, gambolling puppy, albeit probably bigger than a Shetland pony - when he ran, the ground thundered! My black Lab got on famously with him - she'll play with anything that's up for a hooly. Sadly, one day my dog got slightly squashed by him as they were rolling about, so she was a bit more cautious after that.

The woman's since moved away from the area, but I really do hope that her dog has found a new buddy to play with.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sades said:


> I forgot to ask, do you run these classes? May look them up. Sounds like a good plan.


No, I trained my dogs with them as I got my first dog 7 years ago and thought it would be good for me to join a class and learn about dog training. That first dog (a rescue) was defensive aboout men with sticks when I got her, but she's fine now. I went through all the KC Good Citizen awards with her, and my second dog (from a puppy) there. I still go along sometimes, and I'm a committee member of the agility section.

You could come along one night (it's Wednesdays) without your dog and see what you think. Ring the number on the website and talk to Brenda.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Just wanted to say what a lovely, considerate dog owner you are .
> 
> There used to be a woman who would walk her huge young wolfhound on the moor near my house late in the evenings. I came across her quite a few times; she told me that she would only venture out with her dog when she thought there wouldn't be many dog walkers about, seeing as not only dogs but PEOPLE were scared of her dog!
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that is always a problem when you have a giant breed, the other dogs are sometimes afraid of them. That is why I ended up with two; Ferdie needed someone his own size to play with.

I don't see many people who are afraid of them out dog walking; usually they want to make a big fuss of them.

It is only common sense to me that if you have a dog that is scaring other dogs, you take it off in the other direction. Otherwise you give all dog owners a bad name. I want people to like my dogs, not think they are a bloody nuisance


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

sades said:


> Many thanks for your advice and thoughts, I think dog classes are worth a go, I will be really nervous about there being a brawl but I'm sure the trainers know how to handle these things! My dog is pretty strong. :001_smile:


Good classes will ensure that dogs are getting good advice from the minute they enter the class. Ringing them up helps too so they know what kind of pup they are dealing with. In my opinion it isn't something you should have to live with and neither should your dog who sounds like a sweetheart. 
They might recommend 1-to-1 to start with if you are concerned. Mine uses her own dog who is not reactive to get pups who are afraid to meet a neutral dog then working up to being in class. We just went straight into class. 
No offence at all intended but I agree if you are anxious it might help you too to feel happier on dog walks. Her being attacked must have been horrible and it makes sense that you don't want it to happen again but there are lots of friendly dogs who your pup would probably love to play with once she has got over her issues. It would also help you go to the places you like walxking without worrying as much. 
So sad that these things happen but it sounds like you both have the potential to get through it. I think also a confident happy dog is less likely to be the focus of attack (not all the time some dog attack is out of the blue, unprovoked) but I know the responses to Elsie have been a lot better since she has become more confident. 
All the best to you and your pup x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I own a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, I took him for training. Mainly to socialise him with other dogs. That was time well spent.

I learned very quickly that common dog walking areas are a minefield. My rule of thumb was to leave the Park before 10:00am and I didn't go to the Park until after 8:00pm. I then run into problems because owners of dog aggressive dogs started to use the Park during the "safe periods", off lead I may add.

I take Duke on lovely walks avoiding the local Park. The only dogs I come across are on the lead, very few are off lead. The off lead dogs are well trained and walk to heel. One BC will give Duke a wide berth.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> No, I trained my dogs with them as I got my first dog 7 years ago and thought it would be good for me to join a class and learn about dog training. That first dog (a rescue) was defensive aboout men with sticks when I got her, but she's fine now. I went through all the KC Good Citizen awards with her, and my second dog (from a puppy) there. I still go along sometimes, and I'm a committee member of the agility section.
> 
> You could come along one night (it's Wednesdays) without your dog and see what you think. Ring the number on the website and talk to Brenda.


Thank you I will do. She is 5 do you think shes young enough to learn to socialise?


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Howl said:


> Good classes will ensure that dogs are getting good advice from the minute they enter the class. Ringing them up helps too so they know what kind of pup they are dealing with. In my opinion it isn't something you should have to live with and neither should your dog who sounds like a sweetheart.
> They might recommend 1-to-1 to start with if you are concerned. Mine uses her own dog who is not reactive to get pups who are afraid to meet a neutral dog then working up to being in class. We just went straight into class.
> No offence at all intended but I agree if you are anxious it might help you too to feel happier on dog walks. Her being attacked must have been horrible and it makes sense that you don't want it to happen again but there are lots of friendly dogs who your pup would probably love to play with once she has got over her issues. It would also help you go to the places you like walxking without worrying as much.
> So sad that these things happen but it sounds like you both have the potential to get through it. I think also a confident happy dog is less likely to be the focus of attack (not all the time some dog attack is out of the blue, unprovoked) but I know the responses to Elsie have been a lot better since she has become more confident.
> All the best to you and your pup x


Thank you, she is 5 so I dont know if shes too old to change, she has been in rescue for over a year. I will ring the class and ask anyway x


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Young/Old, E was 18 months but dogs can learn at any age in my opinon. Best of Luck!


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> While I can appreciate why this would be help the OP, it seems such an overreaction to penalize those with well-behaved, good dogs. A walk on lead just isn't the same - If you have a very well-behaved dog with excellent recall, that stays away from other dogs, why should you lose the ability to walk them like that?
> 
> Why is it always the good owners that are penalized for the idiots?  :


Personally, I think this is one of the biggest myths in dog training. Having your dog on a lead does not make it less of a walk, if you do lots of training games with them and keep them stimulated with you. That is a lot better than the dogs I see just staying away from their owners all walk.

Keeping your dogs on lead is safe and responsible. There are many other ways to stimulate our dogs and we don't need them to be off lead in all areas. Set up areas and times in which we can have them off-lead in a safe area, rather than assume we are inhibiting their welfare by keeping them on a lead in others.


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm finding this thread very easy to relate to!! I put a thread on here a few weeks ago as I'm having a similar issue with my miniature dachshund who i've had for 4 months - she is not a massive fan of dogs, especially big ones. My mum has miniature schnauzers who she gets on famously with and and she met our friends english toy terrier's on saturday and a family members miniature schnauzer on sunday - no problems.
However, when walking in our local park on Firday evening, we entered the park which was pretty much empty all but one lady owner, her young boxer and 2 small children. They were all playing with the boxer and we stopped at a distance so that I could do some clicker/desentizing training with her (i am surrently reading 'click to calm'). We then carried on with our walk and as soon as the boxer clocked us it was straight over, bounced on my daxie, she then snapped and the boxer kept coming back for more even when we tried to carry on walking. The women barely called the dog back, didn't move from the other side of the park and I then had to get my partner to walk off with Freddie whilst I grabbed the boxer and waited for its owner. I said to her sorry but we are training our dog, we haven't had her long and she's not very good with other dogs, the womens response was 'oh my dog doesn't come back when she's called' and laughed!! Well thats a really great help, put it on a lead!! 
I get soooo frustrated so can totally relate to your story and am very interested in peoples hints and tips!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jennac said:


> I'm finding this thread very easy to relate to!! I put a thread on here a few weeks ago as I'm having a similar issue with my miniature dachshund who i've had for 4 months - she is not a massive fan of dogs, especially big ones. My mum has miniature schnauzers who she gets on famously with and and she met our friends english toy terrier's on saturday and a family members miniature schnauzer on sunday - no problems.
> However, when walking in our local park on Firday evening, we entered the park which was pretty much empty all but one lady owner, her young boxer and 2 small children. They were all playing with the boxer and we stopped at a distance so that I could do some clicker/desentizing training with her (i am surrently reading 'click to calm'). We then carried on with our walk and as soon as the boxer clocked us it was straight over, bounced on my daxie, she then snapped and the boxer kept coming back for more even when we tried to carry on walking. The women barely called the dog back, didn't move from the other side of the park and I then had to get my partner to walk off with Freddie whilst I grabbed the boxer and waited for its owner. I said to her sorry but we are training our dog, we haven't had her long and she's not very good with other dogs, the womens response was 'oh my dog doesn't come back when she's called' and laughed!! Well thats a really great help, put it on a lead!!
> I get soooo frustrated so can totally relate to your story and am very interested in peoples hints and tips!


I'm sure I will get told off, but what is it with boxer owners? Every single one I meet is like that and it is as though the owners know damned well the dog won't take any notice, so they don't try. They have given up.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

As much as I love Boxers, some of them can be a bit of nuisance. My black Lab was constantly terrorised by a big Boxer when she was a pup, but the owner never really did anything. I learned to spot Rocky from miles away and would then beat a hasty retreat.

The first two Boxers my Lab met were hilarious (or at least their owner was). It was her first ever walk as a puppy when they both came bounding up across the moor with a very well-dressed man frantically chasing after them, Fenton-style, shouting "Daisy! Flora!! Noooooooooooo!!!".

:lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> As much as I love Boxers, some of them can be a bit of nuisance. My black Lab was constantly terrorised by a big Boxer when she was a pup, but the owner never really did anything. I learned to spot Rocky from miles away and would then beat a hasty retreat.
> 
> The first two Boxers my Lab met were hilarious (or at least their owner was). It was her first ever walk as a puppy when they both came bounding up across the moor with a very well-dressed man frantically chasing after them, Fenton-style, shouting "Daisy! Flora!! Noooooooooooo!!!".
> 
> :lol:


I have to admit I try to steer clear of off lead boxers nowadays. Even on lead ones seem to be attached to someone who doesn't have a clue.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> This seems to be happening an awful lot with members of this forum. We meet a dog sometimes, I think it is a beardie cross but not sure, who is afraid of big dogs and runs off when he sees mine. This makes it extremely hard for the owner, as he then has to go after him.
> 
> The first time I saw him his dog was tearing off in the other direction and I asked what the problem was. When he told me his dog was afraid of mine, I put them both of leads and walked them in the other direction so that his dog would come back to him. It is no great hardship, is it? Once he had got him safely out of the way, I could let them off again.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that this little dog did not run away from mine this morning. In fact, I didn't realise it was him until I saw the owner looking very astonished; he was even letting Ferdie sniff his nose, though he did look a bit wary. I don't know if it is because he has seen mine walked off away from him so many times that he knows now they are not going to chase him, but the owner was really pleased.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

just popped by to add my 'tenpenniesworth'. 

i hate walking along the street and have a dog off lead come charging at my dog, ridiculous, it's bad enough in parks etc...( i very seldom go to parks now) makes me see red my dog was recently attacked, in street, by an off lead akita, ridicullous!!!!!!!! the owner just couldn't get it to return to her, she was screaming at it, which in my mind made matters worse!!!!! i couldn't get across to the other side of road as the traffic was too heavy. i was surprised as to how i kept my cool, as i saw the dog charge, growling. i didn't panic and tried just to get across the road, the akita by this time had my dog by the mouth, then forelegs and then backleg. i managed to get my dog away, don't ask how!!!!!!!! my dog was bleeding and the owner was still screaming at the akita, as she dragged it away!!!!!! 
i didn't report the atttack as i just wanted to get my dog to the vet and make sure he was ok. 

the only place i let my dog off lead is down by the river, when i see or hear another dog aproach i always put my dog on lead well before the off lead dog is anywhere near mine. my dog has a best 'pal' who comes to the river with us, only place he is let off lead. my dog is very nervous and has been attacked in the past, so he's very wary when an off lead dog approaches. we make sure that my dog's well exersised and has plenty to stimulate his mind so i don't feel guilty about not taking him to a park, prevention is better i think. 

sorry if i have gone on. i'm just glad that there are more responsible owners than there are idiots. 
here are my dogs best 'pals', the last pic's of my dog and kira who p/a on boxing day!!!!! so you see a happy dog. ttfn


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

feathered bird lover said:


> just popped by to add my 'tenpenniesworth'.
> 
> i hate walking along the street and have a dog off lead come charging at my dog, ridiculous, it's bad enough in parks etc...( i very seldom go to parks now) makes me see red my dog was recently attacked, in street, by an off lead akita, ridicullous!!!!!!!! the owner just couldn't get it to return to her, she was screaming at it, which in my mind made matters worse!!!!! i couldn't get across to the other side of road as the traffic was too heavy. i was surprised as to how i kept my cool, as i saw the dog charge, growling. i didn't panic and tried just to get across the road, the akita by this time had my dog by the mouth, then forelegs and then backleg. i managed to get my dog away, don't ask how!!!!!!!! my dog was bleeding and the owner was still screaming at the akita, as she dragged it away!!!!!!
> i didn't report the atttack as i just wanted to get my dog to the vet and make sure he was ok.
> ...


Your poor little dog; how awful! I will never for the life of me understand why people don't keep aggressive dogs on leads, especially beside a road where it is illegal for them to be offlead anyway. There is a young man with an Akita I have seen in Letchworth several times and I don't think it even posseses a lead. I have seen him in someone's front garden and the dog left on the pavement as well.

It is all very well to say: Oh, he's fine, but he is a dog and not a dog that is well known for his tolerance of other dogs. What would happen if he saw a cat on the other side of the road?

On Saturday a dog came tearing up to us on the heath and sank his teeth into the collie we were walking with. The bloke caught it, put it back on its lead and walked off. No apology or anything, then about 50 yards further on he was off lead again.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

feathered bird lover said:


> just popped by to add my 'tenpenniesworth'.
> 
> i hate walking along the street and have a dog off lead come charging at my dog, ridiculous, it's bad enough in parks etc...( i very seldom go to parks now) makes me see red my dog was recently attacked, in street, by an off lead akita, ridicullous!!!!!!!! the owner just couldn't get it to return to her, she was screaming at it, which in my mind made matters worse!!!!! i couldn't get across to the other side of road as the traffic was too heavy. i was surprised as to how i kept my cool, as i saw the dog charge, growling. i didn't panic and tried just to get across the road, the akita by this time had my dog by the mouth, then forelegs and then backleg. i managed to get my dog away, don't ask how!!!!!!!! my dog was bleeding and the owner was still screaming at the akita, as she dragged it away!!!!!!
> i didn't report the atttack as i just wanted to get my dog to the vet and make sure he was ok.
> ...


How scary, its no unnecessary, thats whats so annoying about it. If everyone gave a bit of consideration and respect for everyone else none of this would happen. I agree about the park comment. My friend asked if I wanted to walk dogs in the park the other day, I said no, I only go round the outside of the park now because I'm too worried about the loose dogs and owners walking about wearing leads as necklaces. Good luck to you.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for letting this thread got stale guys! I just "assumed" it would keep itself going. When my home internet is back on (phone line dead for a week now!) I'll start posting up more tales from my 2. I didn't stop posting because my 2 are angels now! Haha! :lol:

Thanks for bumping it up again.

xxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Ignore the above! Posted it on the wrong thread! Meant for DA/DR thread! DUH!:lol:


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Ignore the above! Posted it on the wrong thread! Meant for DA/DR thread! DUH!:lol:


Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I'm in Lancaster too, but have a very different experience of local dog walking. I've encountered a (very) few badly behaved dogs in Williamson's Park, but I can't remember any that stand out - most dogs there are fine and it's a nice and relaxed place for off-lead exercise. I was there this evening, met a few nice dogs saying hi to a new beagle puppy, out there for his second walk.
> 
> Apart from Williamson's Park, Barton Road fields, that field between Picadilly and Ashton Road, and Rylands Park, there are plenty of footpaths around the edges of town where you rarely meet anyone with a dog. An Ordnance Survey map shows them all. There are some on-lead-only parks in Morecambe (Regent Road Park, Happy Mount Park). The canal can be tricky if you have a nervous dog as the path is narrow, but there are times when it's very quiet and if you use the section to the southern end of town towards Galgate you get more well-behaved, middle-class dogs - but you'll need your wellies.
> 
> ...


We are trying Lune valley class tonight...thanks for the suggestion...am dreading it in case she causes a 'scene' Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

sades said:


> We are trying Lune valley class tonight...thanks for the suggestion...am dreading it in case she causes a 'scene' Wish me luck!!!


Which class are you going to, is it the 8pm one? I'll come and say hi....


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Which class are you going to, is it the 8pm one? I'll come and say hi....


Yes Its 8pm, I'll be the scared looking one with a very jumpy excitable lurcher (but am making husband come with me to hold on to her!).

I have got some rescue remedy today, I have heard it calms dogs down, have you tried it and do you just put it in their water?


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Which class are you going to, is it the 8pm one? I'll come and say hi....


Thanks so much for suggesting the class, I was very nervous but it went better than I thought it might and after being a bit hyper she settled and watched. We will come and watch again next week and then have a go at joining in. In the meantime I am taking the tips I learned tonight when we are out together. I am pleased that the trainer there did not think she needs a muzzle. I think she just very excitable! many thanks, hope to have a chat one night at the class.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought she behaved quite well. I've seen far, far worse there! 
Remember, it's the silver good citizen test next week, so you can go and watch (from 7.20ish) but it might not be fair on the dogs taking the test if she was there and started barking. Normal classes again the week after.

Hope to get to talk to you one day! Do you know what happened to her tail?


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I thought she behaved quite well. I've seen far, far worse there!
> Remember, it's the silver good citizen test next week, so you can go and watch (from 7.20ish) but it might not be fair on the dogs taking the test if she was there and started barking. Normal classes again the week after.
> 
> Hope to get to talk to you one day! Do you know what happened to her tail?


Ok, we will take her in and if she starts barking we will leave, I dont want to upset other dogs if they are doing a test. I asked about her tail, apparently she wagged it so much that when she was hunting it got infected so had to be removed. Her owner went to prison for something so she obviously hasnt come from a very good home and all she;s been used for is hunting. probably why she doesnt know how to behave around dogs close to her too much but hopefully she will learn, she was so excited last night that she bounded all the way home and then flaked out on her bed 

Will have a chat with you the week after hopefully when we can join in the session.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How's it going, Sades?

I was in Williamson's Park yesterday, and actually had an encounter with an off-lead, uncontrolled dog - an English Mastiff or similar cross, who seemed to be stalking my dogs in a quite predatory manner. I was at the picnic tables where they've all been put together, and had been getting my dogs to run across the tops of them in a line, jumping from one to the next - so when this big dog came close I told them to get up on the table and stay. The owner was calling his dog, and trying to get it to play ball, but it ignored him and the ball, eventually running off to see a big black lab. First time I've had any sort of nasty situation there.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Samy said:


> I still think some sort of government/council drive to have leads/collars/jackets colour coded with your dogs temperament is needed
> Green for go
> Yellow for caution
> Red for leave me the hell alone... lol


I agree with this, I once saw some collars and leads (I think the person in the next quote actually has one) they were red, orange and green, and they were the same sort of theory. They are a cracking idea, but like Leanne says, they are no use unless A) the owner is close enough to read it and B) the owner is actually there at all - unfortunately dogs can't read, so it would make no difference if there was a loose dog charging around.

I think this is them:


























Leanne77 said:


> I have an orange collar for Flynn which is embroidered with the letters 'NO DOGS' but it's not effective if the owner isnt close enough to read. Mind you, he did wear it at training once and somebody asked me what it meant...Try bringing your dog over and you'll see :001_rolleyes:
> 
> I think i'm going to buy one of those DINOS t-shirts which says 'my dog needs space' or something similar.


Where did you get the collar from? i've seen them on google and I found a site which was selling them, but I remember it saying they were out of stock.



Leanne77 said:


> Oh yes, forgot that little hurdle! Reminds me of the man I saw yesterday walking his dog with no collar, he wasnt even carrying a collar or lead to put on it just in case


There's some bloke near me who does that, I don't often see him while i'm out with Tiger (I normally see him when i'm walking to work) but the other night I saw him while I was with Tiger, and I had to slow down to a really daft pace just to avoid meeting him. He has two SBT's, an older one and a pup, the pup he has on a lead but the older one has no lead and no collar, and he walks out of his house (which leads on to a VERY busy main road) and crosses said very busy main road. To be fair, the staffies just stand there and wait until he moves, and when he walks they stay RIGHT to heel but it's not something i'd ever, ever risk for anything.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I can vouch for a stick working.

When I used to walk my dog with my mums dogs, in a local wood. We met a bloke with a mastiff type dog and he always had a long stick with him.

One day, my mums dog (a lurcher) started going for this chap and his dog. He stood his ground, with his dog behind him and very firmly put the stick between him and my mums dog.

This was the one and only time I have ever seen my mums dog back off.

There used to be up to 10 dogs and 5 people on our walks most of the time and we got a really bad rep coz of my mums dog.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

ebonymagic said:


> I can vouch for a stick working.
> 
> When I used to walk my dog with my mums dogs, in a local wood. We met a bloke with a mastiff type dog and he always had a long stick with him.
> 
> ...


Possibly your mums dog should have stayed on a lead?? This is the sort of situation I am talking about that makes dog walking so awful, when dogs go for other dogs. It really is horrible for the person holding the lead when dogs like your mums go for your dog.


----------



## sades (Apr 27, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> How's it going, Sades?
> 
> I was in Williamson's Park yesterday, and actually had an encounter with an off-lead, uncontrolled dog - an English Mastiff or similar cross, who seemed to be stalking my dogs in a quite predatory manner. I was at the picnic tables where they've all been put together, and had been getting my dogs to run across the tops of them in a line, jumping from one to the next - so when this big dog came close I told them to get up on the table and stay. The owner was calling his dog, and trying to get it to play ball, but it ignored him and the ball, eventually running off to see a big black lab. First time I've had any sort of nasty situation there.


Hiya, things are ok thanks, had the behaviourist lady from animal care to do an assessment and give some tips, she suggested clicker training to focus her attention on me. have ordered this and am looking forward to having a go. She thinks it may be too soon to come into the class but suggested hovering around outside with clicker ant treats so she gets used to walking past dogs in an outdoor but calm environmental as the dogs going into the class are on leads. I would like to bring her in soon though.

Sorry to hear about you experience in Williamsons Park, I've had a few like that. I no longer go in the park at all. And only go on the canal if I can see quite far ahead to make sure no off lead dogs are there. Its so annoying...why can't people just put their dogs on leads!!


----------

